# Audi 5000 windshields on sale for $29 at the dealer



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Audi is having a clearance sale on 5000 windshields for $29.

Part number 443-845-099-P

Fits: 1984 Audi 5000, 1984-88 Audi 5000 turbo

There are 27 in stock.

Thought someone would like to know.

Greg W.


----------



## megafr0 (May 28, 2008)

I just called and got one. There's only one left in the country now. The guy at the dealership did say I'd need the molding too and he couldn't get that. Is he correct? I am searching online for solutions.


----------

